# Erster Wettbewerb zur Selbstbefriedigung in London



## AMUN (19 Juli 2006)

Erster Wettbewerb zur Selbstbefriedigung in London

London (rpo). Eine ungewöhnliche Idee hatten Veranstalter in London, 
die Geld für wohltätige Zwecke sammeln wollten: Am 5. August startet 
der erste "Masturbathon" Großbritanniens, ein Wettbewerb zur 
gemeinschaftlichen Selbstbefriedigung. In dessen Rahmen soll auch der 
Rekord in Dauer-Masturbation gebrochen werden.

Mit einem Wettbewerb zur Selbstbefriedigung will ein britischer 
Veranstalter Geld für gute Zwecke sammeln. Der Startschuss für den 
ersten "Masturbathon" Großbritanniens soll am 5. August in London 
gegeben werden, wie die Organisatoren vom Zentrum für Sex und Kultur 
am Dienstag mitteilten. Bei der Veranstaltung treffen sich hunderte von 
Männern und Frauen und üben sich gemeinsam in der Kunst der 
Selbstbefriedigung. Auch den Rekord in Dauer-Masturbation gilt es zu 
brechen: Er liegt derzeit bei achteinhalb Stunden. Der 
öffentlich-rechtliche Sender Channel Four will den ungewöhnlichen Event 
begleiten.

"Masturbation ist etwas, das viele Menschen machen. Aber nur wenige 
reden darüber", sagte Channel-Four-Unterhaltungschef Andrew MacKenzie. 
Die Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung werden für jede Minute erfolgreicher 
Masturbation gesponsort. Das Geld soll an wohltätige Einrichtungen fließen, 
die sich im Kampf gegen HIV und für die sexuelle Aufklärung engagieren. 
Die Idee des Masturbathon stammt aus San Francisco, wo bei einem ähnlichen 
Wettbewerb bereits seit fünf Jahren jedesmal tausende Dollar an 
Sponsorengeldern zusammenkommen. 


Quelle: www-bbv-net.de


Hm… sachen gibt's LOL… wer von euch bekommt den Channel-Four Sender rein 
und hat am 5. August zeit es aufzunehmen?


----------



## icks-Tina (19 Juli 2006)

LOL...cool...ich kenn da n Paar super Kanidaten....LOL...erinnert mich an Pfahlsitzen im heidepark aber ohne Stuhlwettbewerb....LOL...*gröll*...*roll*...*muahhhh*......Danke für die prima Nachrichten....


----------



## BangBus (19 Juli 2006)

Erinnert mich an WUTZEN oder so ähnlich hihi klasse Beitrag. Danke für den Hinweis auf dieses kulturelle TV-Event


----------



## Muli (20 Juli 2006)

Dauermasturbation ... ist mal eine Alternative zum chinesischen Hotdog-Dauerverdrücken!!!


----------



## neptec (1 Aug. 2006)

*engländer*

und da heißt es. engländer wären prüde und langweilig.


----------



## rki (2 Aug. 2006)

also dass ist irgendwie etwas krank xD...pwnt...


----------



## xero (3 Aug. 2006)

loool...find ich spontan mal extrem lustig^^. Hat jemand je möglichkeit das auf zunehmen?  *lach*
Die spinnen die briten oder was hat Obelix gesagt?^^


----------



## kalitos (3 Aug. 2006)

*coool*

endlich ne sportart bei der sich ne profi karriere wirklich lohnt!!


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

..und hinterher gibt´s zu Erholung Eiersalat, oder was? Seltsames Volk da drüben.....


----------



## heniek (3 Aug. 2006)

auf so eine idee können nur insel-bewohner drauf kommen


----------



## tic (3 Aug. 2006)

die spinnen die engländer


----------



## mikkado (4 Aug. 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,427433,00.html


----------



## formarco (5 Aug. 2006)

man nennt sie nicht zu unrecht "inselaffen" ^^


----------



## chrissi (7 Aug. 2006)

Nach 8 1/2 Stunden Masturbieren brauch man bestimmt ne Familienpackung Wund -und Heilsalbe!!!:crazy:


----------



## tillmma (10 Aug. 2006)

*Live-Übertragung???*

Wenn dieses Event live im Fernsehen übertragen wird, läuft das dann unter Drama oder Komödie?


----------

